# Notta Lotta People Know This...



## Ozzy47 (May 16, 2021)

A thread containing little-known facts.

Here's a couple to give you the idea.

Venus is the only planet in the Solar System that rotates clockwise.

A typical pair of tennis shoes will last 500 miles of walking.


----------



## lavalamp (May 16, 2021)

The Qwerty keyboard was originally desgined to slow typing. It prevented the keys jamming on typewriters.


----------



## madcap (May 19, 2021)

Hi heels were originally invented for men, to use while riding their horses in 10th century europe to make it easier to stay in the stirrups


----------



## madcap (May 19, 2021)

stop signs in the us were originally yellow becasse there wasnt a red dye until 1954 that wouldnt just fade


----------



## Pig Hip (May 20, 2021)

The plastic coated tip of shoelaces is called an "aglet."


----------



## madcap (May 27, 2021)

The first speeder on record was convicted of travelling 8mph


----------



## madcap (Jun 8, 2021)

Sea slugs can grow a whole new body from its severed head


----------



## WhippedCream (Jun 19, 2021)

The Mona Lisa doesn't have any eyebrows! 😂 

_(I bet you're going to check now, huh?)_


----------



## madcap (Jul 1, 2021)

Competitive art used to be an Olympic event


----------

